# Special Priced " WHEEL CHIPS" CADI-IMPALA-CHEVY-& MORE



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

*OK THIS IS THE DEAL: I KNOW TIMES ARE HARD FOR EVERY ONE IN THIS ECONOMY. THAT'S WHY I'M DOING THIS DEAL FOR LIMITED TIME ONLY TO ALL THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY. THE OFFER EXPIRES DECEMBER 31 2012. YOU KNOW THAT WHEEL CHIPS AVERAGE FROM $80.00 TO $120.00 OR MORE. THE WHEEL CHIPS ARE OG STILE. MADE OUT OF METAL HIGH POLISH WITH A TRIPLE DEEP PLATED.

 (*LASER CUT*/PLASTIC OR OTHER SHIT)
*
*PAYMENT POLICY:** IN GOOD FAITH NO MONEY IN ADVANCED. MAKE YOUR ORDER AND PAY WHEN YOU RECEIVE YOUR ORDER.*

* I WILL ONLY RECEIVED MONEY ORDERS PAYABLE TO **JOSE GONZALEZ*

*REMEMBER *COD only --you pay the ups man when he deliver the parts, money order *


OK HERE IT IS.....

ANY SET OF WHEEL CHIPS CHROME PLATED SIZE 2"1/4 $$$$-----40.00-----$$$$
 
ANY SET OF WHEEL CHIPS GOLD PLATED SIZE 2"1/4 $$$$-----60.00-----$$$$

ANY SET OF WHEEL CHIPS CHROME PLATED 2"1/2 $$$$-----70.00-----$$$$

ANY SET OF COSTUME WHEEL CHIPS CHROME PLATED (YOUR CAR CLUB OR ANYTHING YOU WANT IN IT)$$$$-----80.00-----$$$$

ANY SET OF COSTUME WHEEL CHIPS GOLD PLATED (YOUR CAR CLUB OR ANYTHING YOU WANT IN IT) $$$$-----90.00-----$$$$


THE ONLY THING THAT I'M ASKING IS IF YOU MAKE AN ORDER HAVE READY THE MONEY TO PAY FOR IT.

SHIPPING: THE PACKAGE WILL BE SHIPPED UPS GROUND -FOR ONLY $5.00 IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL (661) 565-2861 OR POST ME OR E-MAIL ME AT ([email protected]) local pick up are welcome.

*















































*
*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice stash!!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

JMTC said:


>


Orale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Do u not take paypal? Folks work and dont sit at home for ups....


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lone star said:


> Do u not take paypal? Folks work and dont sit at home for ups....


He burned me about 2 years ago.. I PayPal Jose the money and he never sent me my chips. I had to report him to PayPal to get my $$ back. So im sure thats why he dont use PayPal no more


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lone star said:


> Do u not take paypal? Folks work and dont sit at home for ups....


X2 if PayPal works then I'm ready for business. 

Do all chips come full chrome or gold or is paint/color an option like the ones pictured?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> He burned me about 2 years ago.. I PayPal Jose the money and he never sent me my chips. I had to report him to PayPal to get my $$ back. So im sure thats why he dont use PayPal no more


Oh its like that. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

orale bato 

pm sed with the info 

Gracias


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

lone star said:


> Oh its like that. Thanks for the heads up


*That’s correct I had to pay PayPal for* *still HUSTLIN' money and I lost my parts *
*And this happen for sending parts true regular mail, now no more problems *
*For no body *
*You receive the chips and I will receive the money in 2 weeks no problems batos !!!!*


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2 if PayPal works then I'm ready for business.
> 
> Do all chips come full chrome or gold or is paint/color an option like the ones pictured?


chips come in full 3 deep chrome or 3 deep gold ( NO PAINT ) for color is epoxy i will mach any color for extra $20 a set 

No pay pal 
sorry bato -- I lose money with Paypal,, IF lose more business because i don't have Paypal it OK.... Gracias bato


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Tell em...


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

im confused. you said you dont take paypal but you sent me your paypal info. let me know bro. lets get this going....is it COD or paypal??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Whats a bato


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol... This bato aint playing homie no paypal no chips


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Why start a new topic. Dont you have a topic on here already selling chips


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I need some chips Bato


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

lone star said:


> Whats a bato



Bato A Spanish slang term that originated in Sinaloa,Mexico that is a rough equivalent of "Dude". Its most common in Northern Mexico and by Hispanic immigrants in the United Sates. Often use with the word "ese" as shown in the example. Often used 
in Spanglish
whats up with el bato ese
 


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


> Bato A Spanish slang term that originated in Sinaloa,Mexico that is a rough equivalent of "Dude". Its most common in Northern Mexico and by Hispanic immigrants in the United Sates. Often use with the word "ese" as shown in the example. Often used
> in Spanglish
> whats up with el bato ese
>  



LMFAO!!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

* 
cod is how i work *
people getting there money back by Paypal because they say they never got the package by regular mail no matter what they get the money back i m the one that has to pay the money to Paypal and lose my wheel chips so that's why i m not working with Paypal only COD 
if you don't have time to wait for the UPS man 
the UPS will leave you a peace of paper telling you that you have received a package all you have to do is get the money order go to UPS and pick up the package that's very simple 
But if you don't feel safe to be doing that" you could all ways buy wheel chips from anyone else on layIlow anyways I m the one that makes wheel chips and the other people that buy from me sells them on layitlow so i guess you would still getting the same wheel chips just for more money

"batos"thank you


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> He burned me about 2 years ago.. I PayPal Jose the money and he never sent me my chips. I had to report him to PayPal to get my $$ back. So im sure thats why he dont use PayPal no more


...so Jose PMed me saying he would make things right by sending me a set of the wheel chips I had originally ordered from him a couple years ago. Once I receive them I will post up pics, and proof he's good to go... I'd NEVER bad mouth a good seller or anyone thats 100 on here. I'm an honest seller/buyer... I just expect the same from anyone I deal with....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JMTC said:


> *
> cod is how i work *
> people getting there money back by Paypal because they say they never got the package by regular mail no matter what they get the money back i m the one that has to pay the money to Paypal and lose my wheel chips so that's why i m not working with Paypal only COD
> if you don't have time to wait for the UPS man
> ...


If you are the one making them you might want to watch out because those logos are sometimes copyrighted and some club logos are trademarked. Some folks might not be happy that you make profit off of what they established. Been on this site a long time and usually when someone has to go above and beyond explaining themselves, its best to steer clear. Take a look around, good seller dont have to justify themselves or defend themselves.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

THANKS TO THE HOME  DONZ67. 
 YOUR CHIPS WILL BE SEND OUT VERY SOON. (ONE SET OF 5 CHROME CADI )
 MAKE SHORE TO POST SOME PICTURES ONE'S YOU RECEIVE THEM.
GRACIAS BATO ....​


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

simon!!! you are correct bato I make any costume plaques and wheel chips as long as they pay for them. I don't make them out my imagination. Car club members contact me and I make it for them as long as they pay. I don't sell car club wheel chips to any body they have to be a car club members. Anyway too much talking bro. 

Thank You for your opinion............ by the way I will charge you $20.00 to make you the rooster in metal as a necklaces or key chain.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

lone star said:


> If you are the one making them you might want to watch out because those logos are sometimes copyrighted and some club logos are trademarked. Some folks might not be happy that you make profit off of what they established. Been on this site a long time and usually when someone has to go above and beyond explaining themselves, its best to steer clear. Take a look around, good seller dont have to justify themselves or defend themselves.


simon!!! you are correct bato I make any costume plaques and wheel chips as long as they pay for them. I don't make them out my imagination. Car club members contact me and I make it for them as long as they pay. I don't sell car club wheel chips to any body they have to be a car club members. Anyway too much talking bro. 

Thank You for your opinion............ by the way I will charge you $20.00 to make you the rooster in metal as a necklaces or key chain.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

JMTC said:


> simon!!! you are correct bato I make any costume plaques and wheel chips as long as they pay for them. I don't make them out my imagination. Car club members contact me and I make it for them as long as they pay. I don't sell car club wheel chips to any body they have to be a car club members. Anyway too much talking bro.
> 
> Thank You for your opinion............ by the way I will charge you $20.00 to make you the rooster in metal as a necklaces or key chain.


Lol @ rooster


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

*gracias Mr.Ortiz* 

this are some samples of the colors I can due and I can also match the color of your choice. The cost for one set (4 chips) is only $20.00 for the paint.




​


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

sample off 3D custom whell chip


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

You going to be able to send the chips I pm'ed you about?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

king debo said:


> You going to be able to send the chips I pm'ed you about?


simone bato 

the epoxy takes about 2 days to dray complete your chips will be ship soon


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

How Much For Some Chrome chips Gold Plaque Wheel Chips With CC Plaque Just Like the 3D Majestics?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> How Much For Some Chrome chips Gold Plaque Wheel Chips With CC Plaque Just Like the 3D Majestics?
> 
> View attachment 549393




3D chips are hand made by me (bato)
no machine involve-that's why you wont find them any where, only whit me.

well....... MMMMMMMMMMMMMM......I will...MMM 3D .........OK bato $90 a set( 4chips ) and $15 for shipping. No set up charge 
this price is good only in to October 10 2012 
after October 10 2012 will be more bato 
how much more 
$150 for set up 
and 
$120 a set of 4 wheel chips gold plaited


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

JMTC said:


> 3D chips are hand made by me (bato)
> no machine involve-that's why you wont find them any where, only whit me.
> 
> well....... MMMMMMMMMMMMMM......I will...MMM 3D .........OK bato $90 a set( 4chips ) and $15 for shipping. No set up charge
> ...


Make Them send me pic and I ll get them....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Set up that PayPal and lets do some business. Ups and FedEx has tracking for free or USPS is $.70 to add delivery confirmation. Just add that on the total you charge me and you'll be paid up front in full. Just don't have the time to wait around on delivery guy and no idea where I would have to go pick them up. Let me know


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Set up that PayPal and lets do some business. Ups and FedEx has tracking for free or USPS is $.70 to add delivery confirmation. Just add that on the total you charge me and you'll be paid up front in full. Just don't have the time to wait around on delivery guy and no idea where I would have to go pick them up. Let me know


how many sets do you need?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Make Them send me pic and I ll get them....


:dunno:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> :dunno:


I will need the artwork to mach the placa send the artwork to [email protected]


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you get the design off the pics?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> Can you get the design off the pics?


No


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

OK 
so many carnales are asking for more stiles of wheel chips orale!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
i will add some more chips to the mix


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Orale!!! this is for all the batos asking for special wheel chip __No flat shit __ or plastic---- or laser cut .


































All colors (gold -chrome -two town color - any epoxy color )


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

got my 5 cadillac chips today...lookin good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Got my custom chips! Look great! Great seller too! 100% trust worthy! :thumbsup:


----------



## shady_halladdition (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got mine in:thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> He burned me about 2 years ago.. I PayPal Jose the money and he never sent me my chips. I had to report him to PayPal to get my $$ back. So im sure thats why he dont use PayPal no more


...well Jose took care of me 110%. He sent me a set of chips for free to make up for what had happened a couple years ago. Thanks Jose, you are in fact a man of your word. Shit happens... 

Thanks Again
Ken


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice to see everyone received their chips, where are mine?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

JMTC said:


> I will need the artwork to mach the placa send the artwork to [email protected]


Just sent you art work. Let me know whats up. Gracias


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

JMTC said:


> *gracias Mr.Ortiz*
> 
> this are some samples of the colors I can due and I can also match the color of your choice. The cost for one set (4 chips) is only $20.00 for the paint.
> 
> ​


I'm looking for a set of chrome Cadillac wheel chips with metallic blue epoxy similar to the two on the top row. What do you need to color match a set for me? Thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Big Papi said:


> I'm looking for a set of chrome Cadillac wheel chips with metallic blue epoxy similar to the two on the top row. What do you need to color match a set for me? Thanks



send me a pic!!! of the color to mach...........orale bato !!!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> Just sent you art work. Let me know whats up. Gracias


i m working on it bato!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got my chips yesterday. They look great. Thanks again


----------



## smokeme420 (Sep 13, 2007)

I need a set of Marijuana leafs...moneys on hand


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

The Monte chips are nice..How much epoxyed with a candy red...thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

smokeme420 said:


> I need a set of Marijuana leafs...moneys on hand


I am working with PayPal now because people have payed me with checks that have no money. 
So only PayPal now Thank You 
$80 + $15 for shipping Paypal [email protected]


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

83MCinBmore said:


> The Monte chips are nice..How much epoxyed with a candy red...thanks


$80 + Shipping


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Gonna place an order in the morning homie..do i put what i want in the description when i send money??


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Big Papi said:


> I'm looking for a set of chrome Cadillac wheel chips with metallic blue epoxy similar to the two on the top row. What do you need to color match a set for me? Thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## smokeme420 (Sep 13, 2007)

JMTC said:


> I am working with PayPal now because people have payed me with checks that have no money.
> So only PayPal now Thank You
> $80 + $15 for shipping Paypal [email protected]


I got pay pal cash on hand!..Can the ganja leaf Be made?


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

JMTC said:


> *That’s correct I had to pay PayPal for* *still HUSTLIN' money and I lost my parts *
> *And this happen for sending parts true regular mail, now no more problems *
> *For no body *
> *You receive the chips and I will receive the money in 2 weeks no problems batos !!!!*


U can track any mail from you local post office,just add a tracking for only $0.80 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

I want some custom chips with a middle finger fipping you off,How much? mite want Fuck you added to bottom on them too, let me know a price on them,thanks


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Juiced only said:


> I want some custom chips with a middle finger fipping you off,How much? mite want Fuck you added to bottom on them too, let me know a price on them,thanks


1 set (4)chips size 2'1/4 chrome $80 +shipping


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

smokeme420 said:


> I got pay pal cash on hand!..Can the ganja leaf Be made?


simone bato 

(yes)


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

JMTC said:


> simone bato
> 
> (yes)


Can we see a sample with the bud leaf???


----------



## smokeme420 (Sep 13, 2007)

orojoh11 said:


> Can we see a sample with the bud leaf???


exactly :nicoderm:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

JMTC said:


>


I want the caprice chips but with the gears around and 2 1/4 size... How much???


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

pmd


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I want the caprice chips but with the gears around and 2 1/4 size... How much???


CHROME 1 SET (4 CHIPS )SIZE 2'1/4 $ 95 WITH SHIPPING


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

money sent


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

A&W said:


> money sent


orae Bato!


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

JMTC said:


>











.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

orojoh11 said:


> Can we see a sample with the bud leaf???


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

JMTC said:


> .


WOW..PM Sent


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I want the caprice chips but with the gears around and 2 1/4 size... How much???


THOSE CAPRICE CHIPS R BAD ASS


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THOSE CAPRICE CHIPS R BAD ASS


3D 
NO [h=3]*Laser Cutting*[/h]or CNC SHIT


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

just put my order in :nicoderm:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

any updates on my emblems... seen he hasnt logged in since the 15th


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been wondering the same thing. I sent payment on November 26th and I haven't received mine yet either. I figured there may be a shipping delay because of the holidays. I have been waiting patiently.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Same here. Was waiting for the rest of an order and also trying to place another for some custom sized chips.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

My payment was sent on 12/1. Hmmmm


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

I just checked my PayPal account and I actually sent the payment on November 26th.


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

I sent payment on the 14th of November, he was in contact with me on the 26th by phone and told me had problems with the plater...I waited 2 weeks sent him a pm about the status of the chips..He told me he would ship 14th of December...Still waiting


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

I been waiting over 2 weeks also


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

well shoot glad I brought it up haha


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Paid 11/21 for mine. Half the order came and I was fine waiting for the rest which he said would ship 12/13. I contacted about adding another set and a few custom sized chips and was waiting on the total so he could ship all at once an no response since.


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

I received my Caddy wheel chips today. They look good but the color is a little off compared to my car. They still look bad ass when mounted on my knock off though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Papi said:


> I received my Caddy wheel chips today. They look good but the color is a little off compared to my car. They still look bad ass when mounted on my knock off though. :thumbsup:


good that you got them!


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ill take gold with impala symbol 
And black with chrome Oakland raiders u got them 
432-208-7019


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Big Papi said:


> I received my Caddy wheel chips today. They look good but the color is a little off compared to my car. They still look bad ass when mounted on my knock off though. :thumbsup:


had you wrote him this month?... did u hear from him, or they just showed up? thnks


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

Got mine 
Great fucken work


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Cali Way said:


> had you wrote him this month?... did u hear from him, or they just showed up? thnks


The wheel chips just showed up. The package was on my door step.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I hope mine just show up because he hasn't responded at all. Too busy for the custom sized chips and other set I've been trying to order????


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Well I hope mine just show up because he hasn't responded at all. Too busy for the custom sized chips and other set I've been trying to order????


:werd:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Well he was online yesterday... no replies to PM or emails.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

:nicodermn vacations batos!!!



83MCinBmore said:


> :werd:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Cali Way said:


> Well he was online yesterday... no replies to PM or emails.


What you want bato \?:nicoderm:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

only 4 days left!!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

JMTC said:


> What you want bato \?:nicoderm:


mmm the 5 Lincoln burnt orange wheel emblems I paid for on 12/1


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

got mine today :thumbsup:

they look badass and he even thru in an extra chip :h5:

besides the long wait all is good I'd recommend any one to him he does quality work


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Cali Way said:


> mmm the 5 Lincoln burnt orange wheel emblems I paid for on 12/1


Your chips are on the way.Sorry bato for the delay.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

sounds good. ty


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Cali Way said:


> sounds good. ty



 Other Tracking Options Track by Reference Track by E-mail ​



[h=2]Tracking Detail[/h]

AAA
Help
Print



[h=3]







1Z1X090W0334676555[/h]

Updated: 29/12/2012 12:31 A.M. Eastern Time

[h=4]In Transit: On Time







[/h]

Business 
Day(s) Left
1
 






Change DeliveryRequest Status Updates​
Scheduled Delivery:Wednesday, 02/01/2013, By End of DayLast Location:Arrived - Jacksonville, FL, United States, Thursday, 27/12/2012


[h=4]Additional Information[/h]
Shipped/Billed On:21/12/2012TypeackageWeight:0.50 lb

[h=4]Shipment Progress[/h]

What's this?

 Jacksonville, FL, United States27/12/20121:05 P.M.Arrival ScanLos Angeles, CA, United States22/12/20122:13 A.M.Departure ScanLos Angeles, CA, United States21/12/201211:43 P.M.Arrival ScanSylmar, CA, United States21/12/201211:10 P.M.Departure Scan21/12/20128:28 P.M.Origin ScanUnited States21/12/20128:59 P.M.Order Processed: Ready for UPS

LocationDateTimeActivity


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

What's up with the monte carlo chips?


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

got my chips today..Very nice looking and was worth the wait...Thanks Jose!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

got mine today too. great quality. just wish communication had been a lil better.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Got the last of my order too. Worth the wait for sure.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Got the last of my order too. Worth the wait for sure.


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Ordered and they are on the way! Thanks Jose :thumbsup:


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Got my chips today! They look good! Thanks again homie


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

Does your chips fit zenieth two prong and have you done any USO chips?


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone heard from this guy paid since the 29th of dec and still have not received anything


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

I paid him on the 14th of this month and got my chips on the 18th. Not sure why other peeps on here are having problems. :dunno:


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

been sending pms and no response yet i am going to have to report him to paypal


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much for Lincoln chips?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

$100


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> How much for Lincoln chips?


$100


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Got Mine In, Gracias...Cant Wait To See How They Look On The Zeniths... 
_


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Got Mine In, Gracias...Cant Wait To See How They Look On The Zeniths...
> _
> View attachment 604634
> View attachment 604635


orale bato!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Bump


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

Whats up with my impala chips with the black background I ordered them on 2/7 ????


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

WHAT'S JMTC I'M REALLY LIKING THE CHEVY BOW TIE WAS JUST WONDERING HOW MUCH IN GOLD???? THANKS


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

For some caddy chips how much ship chrome and a set gold


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

Need some bowtie with a red backing!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ordered some custom made chips over 2 months ago and zero response on here or to PayPal since I filed a claim that escalated to a dispute. Ordered from this guy a few times and he always said 2 weeks and it always took 4-5. Always minimal communication, if any at all, once I sent $$$. This last time around I haven't heard a word.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I have called, text, pmed, & sent e-mail & no response


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I got a text from him at 7:30 am maybe he is a early bird


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have always had good communication with seller, maybe he is just super busy...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I just talked to him


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

UCETAH said:


> I just talked to him


What he say? He hasn't responded to me at all in over 2 months. Post his info or pm me so I can try calling and seeing what the deal is.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What he say? He hasn't responded to me at all in over 2 months. Post his info or pm me so I can try calling and seeing what the deal is.


 *CALL (661) 565-2861 OR POST ME OR E-MAIL ME AT ([email protected]) *


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Got Mine In, Gracias...Cant Wait To See How They Look On The Zeniths...
> _
> View attachment 604634
> View attachment 604635


How much for set like this in black? I can get you the artwork for my car club.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I got in contact with him and he said he completelyl forgot my order and promises to make it right. Ill update in the next couple weeks if I receive anything.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I got in contact with him and he said he come tell forgot my order and promises to make it right. Ill update in the next couple weeks if I receive anything.


:h5: that's good info


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

How much for some impala chips in 2.25 or 2.5


----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

Jose been trying to get a hold of you for like 3 weeks. Waiting on my 10 sets of chips I payed for!!!!


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Got Mine In, Gracias...Cant Wait To See How They Look On The Zeniths...
> _
> View attachment 604634
> View attachment 604635


Can you pm me a quote for car club chips like these. Indivual orders as well as group orders. Look hella nice mayne


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I got in contact with him and he said he completelyl forgot my order and promises to make it right. Ill update in the next couple weeks if I receive anything.


looking like you got JD'd my homie


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

OGUNLIMITED said:


> Jose been trying to get a hold of you for like 3 weeks. Waiting on my 10 sets of chips I payed for!!!!


 I bought 36 sets from him it took about 3 weeks until I received them.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Jose, hit me up! Its been 3 months!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ANYONE GOT THIS GUYS ADDRESS? TRYING TO GET MY PARTS, HE TOLD ME IT WOULD BE A TWO WEEK TURN AROUND AND I SENT HIM THE MONEY ON APRIL 11TH, NOW ITS GOING ON TWO MONTHS AND SO FAR NOTHING, TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO AND HE SAID HE SENT THEM OUT THAT DAY, AND HE WOULD TEXT ME THE TRACKING NUMBER LATER, SINCE THEN HOMIE DONT ANSWER MY CALLS, EMIALS, OR TEXTS... SO IF YOU READ THIS (ELBATOJOSE OR JMTC OR JOSE GONZALEZ ) YOU NEED TO GET AT ME HOMIE, BECAUSE IM GOING TO GET MINE. IF ANYONE HAS THIS GUYS ADDRESS PM IT TO ME...THANKS



IN THE END JOSE CAME THROUH AND I GOT MY CHIPS..THANKS


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> IN THE END JOSE CAME THROUH AND I GOT MY CHIPS..THANKS


thanks bato!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

JMTC said:


> thanks bato!!!!!!!!



NO PROBLEM JOSE AND THANKS FOR THE BAD ASS CHIPS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

So are you back selling chips again? Going to get all orders out before disappearing like earlier this year?

Never came through on my end. Ended up getting $$ back through PayPal almost 3 months later.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> So are you back selling chips again? Going to get all orders out before disappearing like earlier this year?
> 
> Never came through on my end. Ended up getting $$ back through PayPal almost 3 months later.


sorry bato 
i will get back at you 
at soon as i finish making them i know i made them before so i need to look for the mold and make some new ones i will get back at you as soon as i get them done and i will throw some extra chips at your order.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

JMTC said:


> sorry bato
> i will get back at you
> at soon as i finish making them i know i made them before so i need to look for the mold and make some new ones i will get back at you as soon as i get them done and i will throw some extra chips at your order.


Sounds good. Lets make this happen.


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

UCETAH said:


> I bought 36 sets from him it took about 3 weeks until I received them.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

JMTC said:


>


 Thanks Bato for hooking me up! It was worth the 3 week wait.. I'll be back to buy more 2014 tax time


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Got Mine In, Gracias...Cant Wait To See How They Look On The Zeniths...
> _
> View attachment 604634
> View attachment 604635


THOSE ARE BAD AZZ!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

YOU HAVE THE MOLD FOR DUKES CHIPS RIGHT?


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> YOU HAVE THE MOLD FOR DUKES CHIPS RIGHT?


i will make the mold for NO SET UP CHARGE....
send me a white and black artwork to [email protected]
and the first set will be $100 +shipping (chrome) size 2"1/4 or any other size..
if you buy multiple sets i will give you better price 

Remember this chips are OG style (metal high polish with 3 deep plaiting )
 NO PLASTIC OR LASER CUT 
THIS CHIPS PROUDLY MADE IN THE USA BY A MEXICAN BATO!
NO CHINESE BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Caprice emblem chips??


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you do a set w/ Smile Now, Cry Later faces? No words. Faces only.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

JMTC said:


> sorry bato
> i will get back at you
> at soon as i finish making them i know i made them before so i need to look for the mold and make some new ones i will get back at you as soon as i get them done and i will throw some extra chips at your order.


It's been a month. Any status on that order of 6 custom chips that we had going in January before you disappeared?? Let me know, I see others interested in doing business and your work is great but come on man, what is the deal?


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

1SIKMAG said:


> Can you do a set w/ Smile Now, Cry Later faces? No words. Faces only.


yes $120 a set


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

How much for 2 1/4 Impala chips? How long to ship?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Caprice emblem chips??


???


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

How much for those gold plated caddy chips


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

96caddyfleet said:


> How much for those gold plated caddy chips


Good luck on that. This guy never came through on my end.


----------



## bigwormusmc (Sep 3, 2013)

Do you have chrome 2.25 impala chips?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

He isn't going to respond and if he does he'll stop after you send that $$$$


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I paid $1,400 for 35 sets 2 months ago and still have not got anything


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111391878466?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111392021009?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

